# LEGO Marvel Super Heroes (Deadpool included!) [Fall 2013]



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

> Marvel super heroes are assembling for an action-packed, brick-smashing good time! Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment, TT Games, The LEGO Group and Marvel Entertainment announced today that "LEGO Marvel Super Heroes" will be available beginning Fall 2013 for the Xbox 360 video game and entertainment system from Microsoft, PlayStation 3 computer entertainment system, the Wii U system and Windows PC, as well as the Nintendo DS handheld system, Nintendo 3DS handheld system and PlayStation Vita handheld entertainment system. "LEGO Marvel Super Heroes" is the first instalment in the highly successful LEGO videogame franchise to feature famous Marvel characters.
> "LEGO Marvel Super Heroes," coming Fall 2013
> 
> "LEGO Marvel Super Heroes" complements the LEGO Marvel Super Heroes construction toy collection, which brings the characters, vehicles and action of Marvel?s renowned universe to the world of LEGO build-and-play adventure. There are currently eight iconic scenes from the X-Men, Iron Man and Spider-Man franchises available and more construction sets tied to the new "Iron Man 3" feature film will launch later this spring.
> ...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2013)

No relation to this one i'm guessing


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes.

Yes, yes.

For a game that's usually marketed towards kids, the Lego games have been the most consistently well made, interesting and generally fun games we've seen in the past 2 generations.  I'm not even being facetious.  They're not super complex or difficult, but they accomplish exactly what they set out to do, and do it damn well.

Not only that, they're pretty damn fun and usually quite funny.  Not to mention the Lord of the Rings lego game that just came out was fucking ace.  Totally excited for this.

Totally grabbing Lego City when I get a WiiU.


----------



## Krory (Jan 8, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Yes.
> 
> Yes, yes.
> 
> ...



I've played and loved LEGO Indy, Star Wars: The Complete Saga, Pirates of the Caribbean, Harry Potter Years 1-4, and Batman and they were all so perfectly amazing. I really, really want Lord of the Rings still (and still gotta rock Harry Potter Years 5-7 and LEGO Batman 2). Every LEGO game that comes out seems to get more excited than most other games.

With over 100 Marvel characters, this will be so awesome. If X-23 is one of those characters, that would be so extraordinary. I'd also like to see some of the newer generation characters like Pixie or Rockslide, but I'll take what I can get.

So super stoked for this.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 8, 2013)

HOPING IT'S MORE LIKE LEGO BATMAN 1 THAN BATMAN 2

Straight up. My son and I had a blast with Lego Batman 1.. played it heavy as shit for a long time. Lego Batman 2 lasted like a month. It had about half the levels and instead, an "open world" type of city, with nothing to do in it other than fly around and mindlessly acquiring coins, new characters (who don't do much more than the characters you already have!), and vehicles.. Vehicles you don't need because halfway through you get Super Man, who can fly. lol


Still gonna buy it though lol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 8, 2013)

Im gonna get this and lego city undercover


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh Christ, now I have to decide which version I will buy.


----------



## Doom85 (Jan 8, 2013)

I still need to play the 2nd LEGO Batman, but psyched for this as well. Great that we have LEGO to offer games that showcase tons of the comic book characters.


----------



## G (Jan 9, 2013)

Seems promising. Marvel>DC imo.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2013)

It's fun seeing grown ass mother fuckers piss their pants over this. 

Lego Star Wars and shit.


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Oct 19, 2013)

Just played the demo. Awesome


----------



## Olivia (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm getting this day one for my PS4. 

(I obviously mean day one for PS4, which will technically still be day one for this game as that's the first day the PS4 version releases)


----------

